# losing spikes



## BellaCullen (Apr 23, 2009)

when i got my iguana he had lost a few spikes on his back and a few had excess shedded skin that hadnt came off so i went to the pet store and got shed aid and used that along with regular baths but those spikes have came off altogether now 

is it because the pet store left the excess skin on so long? he is eating fine, moving about going to the loo and his skin is normal round about when they used to be so is it kinda normal for this to happen cause of the sheddin?


----------



## spikes n scales (Jul 22, 2008)

I know that snakes and lizards can loose the ends of their tails if the skin is left on for several sheds, so I think you would be right in thinking that the reptile shop may have left old skin on for too long.

Bad sheds can be down to temps being incorrect or humidity. Is he shedding ok now?

I wouldn't know the best temps or humidity for an iggy though, sorry.

Neil.


----------



## BellaCullen (Apr 23, 2009)

he is shedding fine now when he is shedding most of his skin i tend to bath him and mist him more and if i can i try to GENTLY go round his spikes n toes etc with a damp cotton bud to make sure the skin is getting as much moisture as possible to help it come off


----------



## dgreenway2005 (May 4, 2009)

the excess skin might have rotted the the spikes off if they were left so long but if he is all well i wouldnt worry too much just take the shed off next time


----------



## BellaCullen (Apr 23, 2009)

thats what i thought it was but i wanted to make sure cause he is eating well and having regular baths i have trained him to drink from his misting bottle etc so i know he is drinking plenty it was just all of a sudden his spikes had gone but i knew they had alot of excess skin on them from when i first got him 

this was his skin the day i brought him home











and this is his skin now that ive had him around 6 - 7 weeks 










its obviously not perfect but i'm doing my best with him being my first reptile


----------



## jamestheball (Apr 28, 2009)

green iggys arn't a great first reptile but as long as you have done your research that's okay. Personally i would be a bit annoyed at the pet shop for selling an animal that has skin from various sheds.


----------



## samkay (May 23, 2009)

youve done a very good job,he looks 110% better in the 2nd pic!!: victory:


----------



## BellaCullen (Apr 23, 2009)

see ever since i was about 12 and i met my first ig i fell in love with them and i researched them since (im 24 now!) my mum wanted me to wait until we both knew i could cope well with one 

and thanks i have been trying my best to make him feel better with his skin etc


----------

